# What is this Sepsis?



## Robert59 (Feb 26, 2021)

My girlfriend is being treated for Sepsis right now in the hospital. She is 69 years old. Her sister gave her hell for not taking care of herself and eating everything and treating diabetes as nothing. The other day she ate a big meal that made her BG go up to 600.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2021)

Is she on insulin?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2021)

What is sepsis? | Sepsis | CDC​www.cdc.gov › sepsis › what-is-sepsis


Jan 27, 2021 — _Sepsis_ is the body's extreme response to an infection. It is a life-threatening medical emergency. _Sepsis_ happens when an infection you already have triggers a chain reaction throughout your body


----------



## Dana (Feb 26, 2021)

Sepsis is quite rare. It's an infection in the blood stream which can result in a drop in blood pressure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2021)

A friend of mine had sepsis after being hospitalized for H1N1.

I hope she gets better Robert-prayers for her going up.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is she on insulin?


She takes 28 units of Lantus once at night her family doctor wants her to take.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> A friend of mine had sepsis after being hospitalized for H1N1.
> 
> I hope she gets better Robert-prayers for her going up.


Thank you for the prayer's


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2021)

I can't count the number of times I've had UTI's over the years, so common in women. 

_Untreated urinary tract infections may spread to the kidney, causing more pain and illness. It can also cause *sepsis*. The term urosepsis is usually used to describe *sepsis* caused by a UTI. Sometimes incorrectly called blood poisoning, *sepsis* is the body's often deadly response to infection or injury. _

I hope your girlfriend pulls through Robert, it sounds quite serious.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 26, 2021)

Sepsis is a very serious infection of the blood stream and has to be attended to immediately lest it inflame the heart with pericarditis.  Infusions of massive doses of antibiotics are called for and amazingly, with our modern meds, often patients recover.  But make no mistake, they are sick and can die, quickly.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 26, 2021)

She has been told by her doctor she go home tomorrow morning after she goes to the bathroom. She been having major problems not going to the bathroom for at least a week. She's been in hospital for four days.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

*I lost an aunt to sepsis. It took her down hard first. Then she blew a clot in her lung.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> *I lost an aunt to sepsis. It took her down hard first. Then she blew a clot in her lung.*


That's awful, what were the circumstances?


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> That's awful, what were the circumstances?


*She had an infection somewhere in her body. I am not certain if it was an unattended bladder infection or what exactly. *


----------



## win231 (Feb 26, 2021)

I was in ICU for 3 days & in a regular room for 5 more days due to Sepsis and Diabetic Ketoacidosis.  Sepsis is sometimes fatal even with treatment.
My sepsis resulted from an incompetent root canal (verified by another dentist) & the infection causing a blood sugar spike of 705.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> I was in ICU for 3 days & in a regular room for 5 more days due to Sepsis and Diabetic Ketoacidosis.  Sepsis is sometimes fatal even with treatment.
> My sepsis resulted from an incompetent root canal (verified by another dentist) & the infection causing a blood sugar spike of 705.


OMG win, I'm terrified enough going to dentists, now you've made it worse. But all jokes aside, that is very concerning, glad you are okay now.


----------



## win231 (Feb 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> OMG win, I'm terrified enough going to dentists, now you've made it worse. But all jokes aside, that is very concerning, glad you are okay now.


Doing a root canal right requires patience & time.  If any infection is left behind, then the root is sealed, the remaining infection has nowhere to go, so the whole side of the face swells up (like mine did).
The dentist was in a hurry to get his next (paying) patient in the chair, so he didn't complete the root canal.  My new dentist showed me the x-ray & explained that the root canal was not completed & he also told me to get to the ER _*NOW*_.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

I had Sepsis right at the end of the Coronavirus. It left me feeling really tired and confused. I had an iron infusion, which really helped for several weeks until I was able to rebuild myself. It has cleared up and gone now, but it left it's mark on me mentally.

I had chills, night sweats, constant fatigue, dizziness and loss of appetite. 

My doctor at the hospital told me that I was able to avoid Septic Shock, which is deadly. I'm not sure what the difference is.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> I had Sepsis right at the end of the Coronavirus. It left me feeling really tired and confused. I had an iron infusion, which really helped for several weeks until I was able to rebuild myself. It has cleared up and gone now, but it left it's mark on me mentally.
> 
> I had chills, night sweats, constant fatigue, dizziness and loss of appetite.
> 
> My doctor at the hospital told me that I was able to avoid Septic Shock, which is deadly. I'm not sure what the difference is.


Sepsis is thought to causes small blood clots to form and when the reach organs and cause a severe drop in blood pressure, shock is the result.  Either shock or even a traveling blood clot (embolism) which can either hit the lungs, heart or brain can cause instant death.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> She takes 28 units of Lantus once at night her family doctor wants her to take.


Her dose is ridiculous and her doctor is a quack.


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Her dose is ridiculous and her doctor is a quack.


Diabetes is not the same in everyone.  Some diabetics (like myself) have what's known as "Dawn Phenomenon," where blood sugar spikes during sleep & they can wake up too high or too low.  I take 20 units of Lantus before bed & a fast-acting insulin before meals.  Plus watching carbs and daily exercise to encourage using up glucose.
People who are not diabetic make both types of insulin as needed - slow acting and fast acting.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 27, 2021)

Her medicine for sepsis is called pantoprazole 40 mgs, take for two weeks.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2021)

*Pantoprazole is for acid reflux, not sepsis.* 

I agree & disagree with what you said @win231.  I agree with diabetes being unique for everyone but to rise to 600 and being on only 28 units of Lantus--I can't agree with that treatment.  And You!  705! It was the shock of sepsis & keto I guess.  Be well.  You are so knowledgeable about diabetes I take your words seriously.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> Diabetes is not the same in everyone.  Some diabetics (like myself) have what's known as "Dawn Phenomenon," where blood sugar spikes during sleep & they can wake up too high or too low.  I take 20 units of Lantus before bed & a fast-acting insulin before meals.  Plus watching carbs and daily exercise to encourage using up glucose.
> People who are not diabetic make both types of insulin as needed - slow acting and fast acting.


My husband had that "dawn syndrome" of which you speak.


----------



## win231 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> *Pantoprazole is for acid reflux, not sepsis.*
> 
> I agree & disagree with what you said @win231.  I agree with diabetes being unique for everyone but to rise to 600 and being on only 28 units of Lantus--I can't agree with that treatment.  And You!  705! It was the shock of sepsis & keto I guess.  Be well.  You are so knowledgeable about diabetes I take your words seriously.


Actually, I assumed (probably mistakenly) that the Lantus was not the only insulin she was taking.  She would need a fast-acting insulin with meals, of course.
Yes, my doctor explained that any serious infection can cause blood sugar to spike to deadly levels in a diabetic.  It can be quite a train wreck - The infection leads to sepsis & the sepsis can cause high sugar which often leads to diabetic ketoacidosis.  Once that happens, NOTHING stays down, so eating is impossible.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 28, 2021)

The day she went in the hospital she couldn't keep any food down and was having bad *diarrhea. I wonder if the hospital knows what they are doing because they said she had a twisted intestine and appendicitis. Then they came back with this Sepsis condition and put her on these pills Pantoprazole. *


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> Actually, I assumed (probably mistakenly) that the Lantus was not the only insulin she was taking.  She would need a fast-acting insulin with meals, of course.
> Yes, my doctor explained that any serious infection can cause blood sugar to spike to deadly levels in a diabetic.  It can be quite a train wreck - The infection leads to sepsis & the sepsis can cause high sugar which often leads to diabetic ketoacidosis.  Once that happens, NOTHING stays down, so eating is impossible.


Her family doctor has her taking shots of Lantus at night only because I give them to her.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm back to where I started:  In my world, her health is being severely mismanaged.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

Perhaps her appendix ruptured and caused the sepsis.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 28, 2021)

She back in the hospital again today with intestine blockage.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2021)

Wishing her good luck.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> Wishing her good luck.


Thank you


----------



## win231 (Feb 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> The day she went in the hospital she couldn't keep any food down and was having bad *diarrhea. I wonder if the hospital knows what they are doing because they said she had a twisted intestine and appendicitis. Then they came back with this Sepsis condition and put her on these pills Pantoprazole. *


Looks like doctors misdiagnosed her.  She should be wearing a medical I.D. bracelet; that would likely make medical personnel test her blood sugar first.
My mom had appendicitis & doctors diagnosed gas & sent her home twice with gas pills.  I had a big argument in the ER with doctors who were clueless - even when I pointed out the big swelling on her right side that was visible under her nightgown.  The delay almost killed her; her appendix burst as they were getting her ready for surgery.  And the spreading infection made a second surgery necessary to remove a section of colon.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

I keep putting  reactions to the remarks on this thread. It's truly one shocking comment after another.
@Robert59, we will all keep a good thought for your GF.  Please keep us posted. 
@win231 and @Pepper, thank you for your valuable insight on diabetes. 
@Lewkat, are you from the medical field? Your comments are likewise very helpful when it comes to understanding this thread.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, StarSong, I am a Registered Nurse and attained a Masters in Psychology from the University of Maryland.  My last position was a Clinical Instructor in Prenatal Septic Trauma, at now, NY Presbyterian Hospital, formerly Columbia Presbyterian Hospital.  When I retired, I did some occasional relief work at a local hospital in NJ in medical surgical fields, just to keep myself informed.  I was originally and O.R. nurse, but advanced degrees let to more lucrative positions.  I was also an AF nurse in the 50s with almost a year of flight experience.  While theoretically the shooting was over in Korea, and I never saw the place, I am a Korean War Vet.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> She back in the hospital again today with intestine blockage.


Now again she out because of her own will. Hospital can't make her stay they said. What could happen if she started eating everything again with a intestine blockage? This is what I have to deal with a person with bi-polar and can't make up her mind to stay or not.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 1, 2021)

Robert, you're not only doing your best, you're doing better than your best.  Take care of yourself, don't forget 'you' in all this.  Please, don't feel guilty or responsible for your girlfriend's decisions.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> She back in the hospital again today with intestine blockage.


Maybe a mental health professional can find out why she wants to die.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 3, 2021)

She went to her family doctor and he checked her out for intestine blockage and didn't find anything wrong but did find her blood sugar avg at 400 and raised her Lantus insulin up to 39 units a day. and is making her write down her Blood sugar meter tests four times a day.


----------



## win231 (Mar 3, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> She went to her family doctor and he checked her out for intestine blockage and didn't find anything wrong but did find her blood sugar avg at 400 and raised her Lantus insulin up to 39 units a day. and is making her write down her Blood sugar meter tests four times a day.


I don't know if you're aware of it, but Lantus does not lower blood sugar with meals.  Lantus is a slow-acting insulin that is used to maintain blood sugar over a 24-hour period & it has no peak.  The purpose of Lantus is to try to mimic a non diabetic's production of slow-acting insulin.
What she needs is a fast-acting insulin with meals - like Humalog, Humulin or Novolin to prevent blood sugar spikes that occur when eating - especially when eating carbohydrates, which we need to eat.

Example:  Before bed last night, I tested my blood sugar as I usually have to do.  It was 205 (for me, that's just about right for safe sleep) & took my usual 20 Units of Lantus.  When I woke up this morning, I tested at 221.  That's actually around the same because glucose meters typically have a 15% error rate. The Lantus prevented a big blood sugar spike while I was sleeping - like 300-400 which occurs without it.  Diabetics learn they need Lantus by spending a few nights testing blood sugar every couple of hours when they would normally be sleeping & not eating - between midnight & 8am.  If they note spikes, they learn that they need a slow-acting insulin.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't know if you're aware of it, but Lantus does not lower blood sugar with meals.  Lantus is a slow-acting insulin that is used to maintain blood sugar over a 24-hour period & it has no peak.  The purpose of Lantus is to try to mimic a non diabetic's production of slow-acting insulin.
> What she needs is a fast-acting insulin with meals - like Humalog, Humulin or Novolin to prevent blood sugar spikes that occur when eating - especially when eating carbohydrates, which we need to eat.
> 
> Example:  Before bed last night, I tested my blood sugar as I usually have to do.  It was 205 (for me, that's just about right for safe sleep) & took my usual 20 Units of Lantus.  When I woke up this morning, I tested at 221.  That's actually around the same because glucose meters typically have a 15% error rate. The Lantus prevented a big blood sugar spike while I was sleeping - like 300-400 which occurs without it.  Diabetics learn they need Lantus by spending a few nights testing blood sugar every couple of hours when they would normally be sleeping & not eating - between midnight & 8am.  If they note spikes, they learn that they need a slow-acting insulin.


Thank you for the information.


----------

